# Sunrise in Australia



## GDAD (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful  GDAD.  I'd LOVE to go there some day.


----------



## Raven (Sep 28, 2014)

A lovely sunrise GDAD, thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice GDAD!


----------

